# Bosh: The Benchwarmer



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Bosh gets to play, but playing time is a touchy subject



> SAPPORO, Japan -- If Chris Bosh knew several months ago what he knows now -- that he'd be buried along with Brad Miller on the end of the bench -- would he still have been willing to join Team USA?
> 
> "That's a good question. I'm not sure," Bosh told Insider on Thursday night after the U.S. wrapped up preliminary-round play with a 103-58 rout of Senegal. "I can't say that I would, but I don't think anyone would have told me that."


This is a basketball team. Not everyone gets minutes. I don't have insider so I don't know whether or not the guy has a good attitude about it. I don't much care for Bosh, so it doesn't really matter to me. He's too skinny, and IMO the guys that are playing ahead of him are playing ahead of him because either 1) they are truly better than Bosh or 2) they fit better into the group that's on the floor at that given time.

Here's another article on the subject. It was written prior to the game this morning.

Bosh takes a back seat



> "I'm sure it's frustrating for Chris not to be playing, but he knows that he is there for a bigger purpose," Colangelo said. "This is part of a three-year plan, not a one year thing."
> 
> "I've seen a lot of small lineups with (Krzyzewski) utilizing LeBron James at the four position (power forward)," he added. "You have to realize that over a 3-4 week period, playing that many games, you're going to have a different flow of minutes each night. I'm sure Chris wants to play more, but I'm also sure he'll get an opportunity."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bosh is on this team for the future.The future is in Beijing and he probably wouldn't be on the team if winning the World Championships were our main objective.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe if he didn't play like a marshmellow everytime he got on the floor he'd play more. He can't honestly say he deserves to be playing over Brand, Howard, Miller, or hell, even Jamison. Dude is too weak to finish in the paint, and he doesn't do anything else well enough to just do that. He can pout all he wants, because I doubt he is on the 2008 team. Amare and Oden will replace Bosh and Miller.

We're not some sort of all-star team. We are an actual team, and Bosh didn't earn a spot in the rotation. That's what happens on a real team. I know Bosh hasn't played on one in a while, but eventually the Raptors are going to be good enough that Bosh is going to have to start being accountable, and watching him play in the WC, makes me wonder.

But in his defense, Jermaine O'Neal and Ben Wallace both sucked in international ball too.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bosh falls between the cracks in international ball. Brand, Howard and even Miller are big enough to bang down low. LeBron, Melo and even Jamison can play the power forward position better than Bosh from a finesse standpoint. Bosh doesn't really give you anything special that another guy can't do better. You can get power from someone else, and finesse from someone else, and a combination of both from someone else. 

The only way I see him really contributing is if that long range jumper starts falling with the quickness. So far it's been pretty off.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bosh falls between the cracks in international ball. Brand, Howard and even Miller are big enough to bang down low. LeBron, Melo and even Jamison can play the power forward position better than Bosh from a finesse standpoint. Bosh doesn't really give you anything special that another guy can't do better. You can get power from someone else, and finesse from someone else, and a combination of both from someone else.
> 
> The only way I see him really contributing is if that long range jumper starts falling with the quickness. So far it's been pretty off.


Sir Patchwork it's a proven fact that your a Bosh Hater so your opinion should and will never count when it comes to him. You still believe that Bogut is better then Bosh so you thinking that Jamison is better a forward doesn't seem as stupid and ****ed up even though it is, Bosh is a much better player then him. The guy finally has a beak out game when its his turn to shine but you still feel the need talk **** about him like you always do


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think anyone said Bosh sucked.The main point is that he hasn't found a niche or a role to play.Other players have been better at providing the things this team needs in a PF/C.

I taped the game and it's completely misleading to look at the statlines and draw any conclusions.We were able to do pretty much as we liked without exerting any energy.The guys who had played the most in the more competitive games played much less and they made little effort to assert themselves after the beginning of the game.Everyone was extremely conscious of how poorly Bosh had performed in limitted minutes.We made a concerted effort to feed Bosh the ball down low and let him have every oppurtunity to produce.The only thing that hindered this was the fact that we were able to score in transition almost effortlessly.The entire thing was treated very lightly,rather like a scrimmage with the JV team.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Futurist,

O'Neal had issues in 2002 but not in the 2003 Qualifying Tournament.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

I now officially hate Chris Sheridan and ESPN insider. * easy now* EM


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Chris Bosh is a tweener forward that, does not deserve the hype he gets. He's about 6'8, 225 and really useless.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Marshall_42 said:


> Sir Patchwork it's a proven fact that your a Bosh Hater so your opinion should and will never count when it comes to him. You still believe that Bogut is better then Bosh so you thinking that Jamison is better a forward doesn't seem as stupid and ****ed up even though it is, Bosh is a much better player then him. The guy finally has a beak out game when its his turn to shine but you still feel the need talk **** about him like you always do


Bosh's game has grown on me and he is a much better NBA player than Jamison, but everything I said about Bosh applies to what's going on right now. What is your argument for Bosh being the "benchwarmer" as the thread says? You should refute those points instead of attacking me for things I've said in the past.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sheridan asked the loaded question and bosh, to his discredit, took the bait.

:naughty:


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Chris Bosh is a tweener forward that, does not deserve the hype he gets. He's about 6'8, 225 and really useless.


Wow...

You do know Bosh measured in at 6'11 1/2 right?

Bosh has not been playing his game at all this tourney. He has not found a role on this team yet, but neither did Melo in the 2004 remember? Bosh is not use to international play, and is really confused out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bosh has sucked and been soft. Not much to say about it. Get tough and you'll get some minutes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

RomaVictor said:


> Futurist,
> 
> O'Neal had issues in 2002 but not in the 2003 Qualifying Tournament.


I disagree. I watched the qualifying tournament, there were some good games statistically, but JO had the same problem Bosh has now about not really being able to do one thing better. I thought Vince Carter was the best power forward on that team honestly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> sheridan asked the loaded question and bosh, to his discredit, took the bait.
> 
> :naughty:


I'm suprised they let anyone talk to that hack. He's clearly over there just to try and get the US to fail, and have it be as catastrophic as possible. Doesn't he have anything better to do with his summer?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

wow, haven't seen any games yet (no espn) but this just makes me want to see them that much more. people are talking this way about chris? i'm dumbfounded. it's one thing to "not fit"- that could be anyone, really. but to read the sort of opinion i've seen spread around here lately (jamison, miller, johnson, hinrich > chris... at least for this tourney) comes totally unexpected.

i don't think many chris bosh haters exist (yet) so it leaves me at even more of a loss. what exactly is he _doing_ out there? i have a chris bosh bias, granted, but seriously: i would not hesitate to put him in any role on any team of any era. this man is a natural baller, imo, and he's got the quiet ferocity of a champion. reading some of this press lately has not been easy. i'm sort of hoping for him to explode pretty soon; i can't make sense of it otherwise.

peace


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ballocks said:


> wow, haven't seen any games yet (no espn) but this just makes me want to see them that much more. people are talking this way about chris? i'm dumbfounded. it's one thing to "not fit"- that could be anyone, really. but to read the sort of opinion i've seen spread around here lately (jamison, miller, johnson, hinrich > chris... at least for this tourney) comes totally unexpected.
> 
> i don't think many chris bosh haters exist (yet) so it leaves me at even more of a loss. what exactly is he _doing_ out there? i have a chris bosh bias, granted, but seriously: i would not hesitate to put him in any role on any team of any era. this man is a natural baller, imo, and he's got the quiet ferocity of a champion. reading some of this press lately has not been easy. i'm sort of hoping for him to explode pretty soon; i can't make sense of it otherwise.
> 
> peace


It's not the same guy that plays for the Raptors. I remember seeing him play last year and thinking he had this competitive fire about him, he seemed aggressive.

Right now, flat out, he is soft, he is indecisive, he can't finish in the paint to save his life, his jump shot is non-existant. He looks like a high schooler out there. He gets pushed around by international bigs left and right. 

I don't know what his deal is, but he is getting the time he has earned. At least when Amare, Lebron, Wade, and Melo were sat at the end of the bench, they came into the games angry and proved a point. Bosh looks completely out of his element. The contrast between how he is playing and how everyone else on the team is playing, is pretty stark. He stands out like a sore thumb right now.

Maybe he'll figure it out soon though and save our cans in one of these games. But right now it's painful to watch. Stay far far far away from these games if you are a Bosh fan.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I love Chris as much as the next guy, but watching these games, it's hard to refute most of the aforementioned points. He's been very ordinary.

I think it's a given that he isn't here on the basis that he's the 2nd or 3rd best big man in the States, but even so, he hasn't done anything particularly well to demand some good minutes.

Hopefully he can pick it up. Just not against Australia...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

read some good things about chris' game vs australia. can anyone provide me some first-hand accounts? is it just a coincidence that things have been suspiciously quiet on the chris bosh front lately? maybe there's _some_ more to this 'hater' thing than advertised- not sure. or maybe it _is_ a coincidence.

peace


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chris Bosh is just finally being exposed for what he is. In the NBA he is just a stat stuffing loser. He's a terrible defender. He's never going to lead any team to anything close to be considered winning, he is going to get his big contract from the Raptors on their false hope of wanting him to be the franchise player he's not. Raptors fans should be cursing that they no longer have Villanueva, he had a better chance of helping them win then Bosh does, and they better start hoping Andrea Bargnani is really the next Dirk NOwitzki, or else they can have fun in the lottery for the next 5 years.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sloth said:


> Chris Bosh is just finally being exposed for what he is. In the NBA he is just a stat stuffing loser. He's a terrible defender. He's never going to lead any team to anything close to be considered winning, he is going to get his big contract from the Raptors on their false hope of wanting him to be the franchise player he's not. Raptors fans should be cursing that they no longer have Villanueva, he had a better chance of helping them win then Bosh does, and they better start hoping Andrea Bargnani is really the next Dirk NOwitzki, or else they can have fun in the lottery for the next 5 years.



Okay, you have no idea what you are talking about. So, Ben Gordon is better to build a team around, boy you are dead wrong.

Anyways how about Bosh against Germany, he is playing very very well right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bosh is starting to show some fire and prove his worth to the team. Hopefully he keeps it up because we need the extra help upfront.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Okay, you have no idea what you are talking about. So, Ben Gordon is better to build a team around, boy you are dead wrong.
> 
> Anyways how about Bosh against Germany, he is playing very very well right now.


I don't think I ever said that....


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Okay, you have no idea what you are talking about. So, Ben Gordon is better to build a team around, boy you are dead wrong.
> 
> Anyways how about Bosh against Germany, he is playing very very well right now.


bball2223 to even bother responding to that loser, he just a kid looking to get some kind of reaction


BTW it's great to see that benchwarmer Bosh averaging more points and rebounds then Howard the "stud" in less minutes


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bosh is starting to show some fire and prove his worth to the team. Hopefully he keeps it up because we need the extra help upfront.


*Please contribute something else then a personal attack next time*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see him finally stop playing a girl. The last 3 games h's probably been US' best big man. More importanly we've needed his production given the slip in Howard's play.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

sloth said:


> Chris Bosh is just finally being exposed for what he is. In the NBA he is just a stat stuffing loser. He's a terrible defender. He's never going to lead any team to anything close to be considered winning, he is going to get his big contract from the Raptors on their false hope of wanting him to be the franchise player he's not. Raptors fans should be cursing that they no longer have Villanueva, he had a better chance of helping them win then Bosh does, and they better start hoping Andrea Bargnani is really the next Dirk NOwitzki, or else they can have fun in the lottery for the next 5 years.


hmmmm.....u said that Bosh is a stat stuffing loser, that doesnt play defense and wont lead a team to a championship, YET you say that the Raptors should be angry that they dont have Villanueva. Who was an even worse defender then Chris, and put up 48 points, and his team lost???? Kinda contradictory there.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

10 points 7 rebounds 1 block in 14 minutes. Hmm.... more minutes please... Dirk only scored 1 point on Bosh today.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i dont know how bosh would fare against scola or gasol but for sure he cant stop sofo. lets hope brand has his A game against sofo


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glad the kid finally started playing. He still sucks at finishing around the hoop for some reason, but he's really putting in the work, and doing a lot of other things.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

haha what a funny thread..


hes leadingthe team in fg% and rebounding. probably the second or third best defender on the team right now and your callin him a stat stuffing loser?

Last 3 games

15 -17 shooting
13ppg
8.5rpg

Hes gotten to the line 16 times in 3 games (more than any other player on the team) and hes soft?

battis


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

yeah are you guys serious?

i just watched you yanks play us aussies the other night
and bosh was tearing down the boards and just being a mean inside presence

shrug
i think he did quite well this morning against the greek's also

he's looking [email protected]!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Marshall_42 said:


> OMG!


I'm indifferent to Bosh, I just call it like I see it with him. Everyone (except you I guess) was in agreement that Bosh was playing like a little girl before, but he has snapped out of it lately. Credit given where credit is deserved. This isn't a "hater" opinion, it's the consensus and it's reality.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Andres Nocioni plays cheap and injures his opponents
Ron Artest plays like a crazy man with sever psychological problems
Dwight Howard cannot create his own shots, plays with no offensive game.
Kobe Bryant plays like a selfish lady molester.
Ben gordon is an undersized two guard who will never be better than a 6th man/decent starter.

This isnt a 'hater' opinion, its the consesus and its reality


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm indifferent to Bosh, I just call it like I see it with him. Everyone (except you I guess) was in agreement that Bosh was playing like a little girl before, but he has snapped out of it lately. Credit given where credit is deserved. This isn't a "hater" opinion, it's the consensus and it's reality.


indifferent my ***, You've always been a Bosh hater...You'd still take Bogut over Bosh right? Because he does everything better on a court better then Bosh except for their jumpers...BTW if bosh is just a perimeter bigmen then what is your boy Brand cause last time I checked he got about 60% of his points from their about the same percentage as Bosh


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Marshall_42 said:


> indifferent my ***, You've always been a Bosh hater...You'd still take Bogut over Bosh right? Because he does everything better on a court better then Bosh except for their jumpers...


You keep bringing up Bogut like he is relevant. I like Bogut's game more than Bosh's game. Bogut is going to be like the 2nd coming of Vlade Divac who is one of my favorite players of all-time. That has nothing to with whether or not I "hate" Bosh. 

If you want to call me anything, call me a Bogut homer because I really don't care enough about Bosh to hate him. Maybe when the Raptors become relevant and Bosh starts sticking it to the Bulls. Then we can talk about hate. 



Marshall_42 said:


> BTW if bosh is just a perimeter bigmen then what is your boy Brand cause last time I checked he got about 60% of his points from their about the same percentage as Bosh


Brand was a face up player last year, but every year before that he banged down low and still threw up 20 points per game every season. He can do both. If his jumper isn't falling, he doesn't fade out because he has the power game too. Plus he is a better defender, rebounder and shotblocker than Bosh.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pretty much what Patchwork said. Get some wins Raps and people will care about Bosh's numbers.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> You keep bringing up Bogut like he is relevant. I like Bogut's game more than Bosh's game. Bogut is going to be like the 2nd coming of Vlade Divac who is one of my favorite players of all-time. That has nothing to with whether or not I "hate" Bosh.


When else have I brought up Bogut? It doesn't really matter who you like better, don't ever put them in the breath again because Bosh is much better




Sir Patchwork said:


> Brand was a face up player last year, but every year before that he banged down low and still threw up 20 points per game every season. He can do both. If his jumper isn't falling, he doesn't fade out because he has the power game too. Plus he is a better defender, rebounder and shotblocker than Bosh.


Their both good rebounders not great...Brand does not have huge edge their if any at all, Bosh's 9 rebounds to Brand's 10 rebounds. How much better will Brand get? Bosh still much more room to grow, at the young age of 21 he averaged 22.5ppg to go along with his 9.2 rbs and he still has much more to improve on..BTW isn't Bosh averaging more RPG then Brand in the FIBA Championships? that shouldn't happen if Brand is better rebounder


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Marshall_42 said:


> BTW isn't Bosh averaging more RPG then Brand in the FIBA Championships? that shouldn't happen if Brand is better rebounder


Yea Bosh is leading the team in rebounds while playing less minutes than Brand


----------

